

Government Secrecy and the Generation Gap - Mithrandir
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/09/government_secr_1.html

======
nervousvarun
Reads a lot like this article written by Charles Stross:
[http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2013/08/28/spy_kids_ns...](http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2013/08/28/spy_kids_nsa_surveillance_next_generation)

~~~
hyperplane
The original essay on Stross's blog that led to that FP article is linked in
Schneier's post.

~~~
nervousvarun
Thx! I RTFA and somehow missed this.

------
vezzy-fnord
A bit optimistic, I think. Although it could be generally lumped in that
Generation Y is more about openness and freedom of information, it depends on
the individual mind. There's plenty of authoritarian-minded young people, and
let's not forget the principle that keeps us all sane: cognitive dissonance.

